# Peach seed monkey and more



## Al33

Thought I would share a little project with you. I am sure many of you have seen these before because the old timers used to carve them a lot while chewing the fat at the local store or on a front porch somewhere.

I have carved quite a few over the years but had not done one in a long time. After eating a delicious peach the other day I thought I would just go ahead and photograph the process. I cheated and used power rotary mini-tools on this one, but I have carved a bunch of them with nothing but a good sharp knife.

The first three pic's take you from seed to rough-out and show the micro bit I used to shape it up.


----------



## Al33

After a little knife work I made small holes for the eyes and nostrils. An Exacto blade works well for the eyes using it like a drill. I used a very fine tipped Sharpie to darken them.


----------



## Al33

Next I used a small mini-drill and made a hole in his head to accept a very small jewelry eye so it can be worn as a neckless or a charm should anyone want to. A little superglue and it is ready for the finish.


----------



## Al33

Here are some more pic's after the finish and the last one is a rough-out I did to show the straight arms and legs technique. This one is far from being finished.


----------



## Al33

Here are a few links to other peach seed carvings for your viewing pleasure.

http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users/dietr1rv/peachpits/index.htm

http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/articles/Carving-Unusual-Materials.php


----------



## copenhagen cowboy

Thats cool !


----------



## Paymaster

Good stuff Al.


----------



## CAL

Ai,Ya talent far exceeds my imagination.That is neat!


----------



## swampstalker

Al thats pretty awesome! Talking about talent, WOOOW!
Brad


----------



## dutchman

Very cool, Al!


----------



## skeeterbit

cool that brings back memorys I remember my grandad making them!


----------



## WOODIE13

Very nice project Al


----------



## doenightmare

Never seen that - very nice work!


----------



## OconeeDan

Incredible!  Never heard of that or seen one!


----------



## Researcher31726

What other figures can you carve in the peach pits? That was a good link!
Sue


----------



## Handgunner

That's neat as all get out, AL!

I'm going to try it! I got peach seeds, pluot seeds, all sorts of stuff.. *L*


----------

